# Anyone delayed nhs GRI treatment?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Has anyone ever reached the top of the list and the delayed starting their treatment? Do you still stay at the top of the list?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just thought that I'd update this in case anyone else is ever looking for the answer. 

You can delay your nhs treatment and you remain at the top of the list. 

Xx


----------

